# Herr Mozart movie....in my words.



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello I am re-writing the movie of Amadeus herr Mozart in my own directional view. What the directors producers wanted to portray is not the real movie. But the real movie is something else. Based upon my ears imaginations, I am re-writing it. Wish I had a opportunity to re-shoot it in my own view then the real movie would had enthralled many a audiences across the world and touched many a hearts. Some scenes are same as the director wanted to showcase but in my view point the English world of old times cinematography rather than german I would like to instill in this movie. And music enthusiasts would love it. 
Scene 1 start of the movie….The movie starts in an afterlife scene that we humans when our life karma ends then we reach or our god sends our soul and body to some sacred sanctity place where our soul abides by the penance of what deeds we did in our earthly life. In this movie the yester world is full of time portals and schizophrenic idealisms. 
The first scenes then starts with a scene when where Antonio salieri finds himself stranded in life at his age and loneliness. And he hears moans of men having sex with white women in churchgate Bombay….where he himself suffocates and succumbs to death. Then his soul in his penance finds himself abode in a afterlife asylum where many souls in their creaturely forms are suffering. There a padre of some holy church comes to count Antonio salieri sins and confessions of how he finds himself in some coventant in Bombay churchgate. 
The padre then had greetings to salieri….! The padre then asks if he could ask for salieri ‘s forgiveness. Then Antonio salieri remembers his music compositions and theatres performances. Then he recalls meeting hearing wolfgang Amadeus Mozart famous musician of his times. Which people mistakenly think that salieri killed him. Then salieri remembers how his childhood was in italia. Here in his memories italia was like old Spanish like city with old time houses, churches and music school. Where old limestone was used over walls and he then perhaps remembers his oaths he took in music schools. But his dad dies. And salieri again goes to spain emperor where he plays his first music performances.
Then salieri first remembers seeing meeting herr Mozart in some Salzburg palace where many musicians come to show there performances in front of the emperor in 822 a.d. 
Then it seems that the scene changes and we are here in victoria palace where many court attendees are taking their places. With the Romanesque papal court padres in huge body shape sitting in the court, then a king and queen and minister sitting beside them. And all other palatial knights lining at the adjoining seats across the victoria terminus palace Bombay india. Then herr Mozart and constanze is brought to the court in as caught lovers by two armoured knights in a disgracefull act considered by Bombay court. So they both behave still as drunk but they are not chained as prisoners. But herr Mozart and constanze tries evading by distracting the crowd court attendees. So this was not actually a meeting under a table. And then herr Mozart remembers as if he is attending two places at one time. And he is at some opera which he liked the most. And an applause comes.
But then scene again changed to court that as if herr Mozart is poked out of his day dream by papal court padre, saying how so ever I give you freedom that how you much take liberty to make fun of it…?
And then herr mozar asks if he wishes to be dismissed by the kings’ court.
Then salieri again exclaims some good old musical memories of good tunes…..but then he irks on some herr Mozart that why he was chosen to make some good music to be heard….
Then the scene changes and the victoria terminus palace Bombay kings and ministers and papal padre returns in normal formal clothing rather than at presenting themselves at court. They are then keeping a meeting at the chamberlain palace in front of victoria terminus. The ministers of the court are all sitting in the chamberlain ministers room and drinking tea. The emperor then tries discussing the newcomer herr Mozart into their musical theatres and how to lure him into making german opera with his talent. So they send someone to contact herr Mozart. 
So herr Mozart then dresses himself and wears buys a wig for himself suited for kings palace. Then the scene changes to some coffee shop which was just opposite of victoria terminus just aside of chamberlain. There in a traditional britisher times scene the ministers attend to one another in formal meeting rather than meeting in palace. There is also a piano kept beside the wall. And emporer then plays himself a tune that is written by salieri that imagining that herr Mozart in a comic walk comes from far walking to the coffee shop. Then herr Mozart is introduced to everyone at the court…..count orsini Rosenberg, baron van sweiton, kapelmeister bono and Antonio salieri himself. The emperor tells that salieri has written a note welcome march for herr Mozart. He then discusses that opera should be in Italian rather than german. Herr Mozart then exclaims that his interest would be making an opera in Turkish harem in a seraglio. He defends that most of the Turkish opera would seem like german only and people were bored by Italian opera seeing listening again and again. He then exclaims that his subject would be making Turkish german opera on love theme, and he then plays variation of welcome march in his own tunes and makes further changes on his own…..
And then the scenes changes to the breeze, climate, people surrounding the victoria terminus life and times…the coffee shop and the newspapers. 
Then salieri then again comes back in the afterlife that why god make him fond of herr Mozart of his likes music and deny him the name which he ought to have been given…..
Then he remembers that katherina cavalieri has sought to take lessons at Antonio salieri home in italia…..she then asks him how does herr mozart looks like as she haven’t seen her, would she be getting to work in some of his opera……salieri says that herr Mozart would impress her by his looks….but perhaps his talent would…and cavalieri too says that woman like her would go for herr Mozart talent…..not looks…..he says that herr Mozart new opera is set in a Turkish harem if she would be interested….
And then the scene changes….as katherina cavalieri….sings on top of her voice….aaahhhh dol meri awaz mein bol laye ho meri liye meri tent, sakhri re tei mein aj, dekh rahi thi mein teri rah, aj bhi marti hei….touch me, bring me, kill me, atlas at should he said my name…!!
Ten minutes of ghastly scales ……salieri exclaims that he had never seen such opera…..
Bazaar se woh chini sugar layi, woh mere liye thi, sab milke is ko dekh, chai (teacup) who su ki pi toh mere naam, hatho se pi toh thi? Harry piece oh joyous potter….holy pot enjoy a thing…..*and the audience enthralls* this opera was inside a ship stationed on a harbor at england. 
And the emperor then praises katherina cavalieri that such a good effort and it was really new to see the performances of Turkish people. But herr Mozart thanks in modesty…..so as emperor and his ministers have nothing to say so they pin point something or the other that something is missing or too many notes….just then frau weber herr Mozart comes into the scene saying that her daughter would be the fiancée of herr Mozart. But herr Mozart says that he still seeks his father’s permission. Then frau weber just imagination that her daughter would get a royal wedding she kisses emperors’ hands and collapses….
Then herr Mozart enters katherina cavalieri makeup room where she and Antonio salieri are discussing the just finished opera and herr Mozart’s marriage. And constanze comes up that herr Mozart you were required to attend to her collapsed mother…..
Then salieri again comes back in his afterlife….and complains about herr Mozart in his life.
Then the scene changes into the Bombay victoria terminus palace again as the court is full again…and herr Mozart father leopold is summoned by the papal padre saying that his son had a complaint that he in illmannered brat. So leopold asks for herr Mozart ‘s forgiveness. And papal asks him to leave. Leopold then writes to herr Mozart to wait for him and not to haste in marriage.
But herr Mozart marries in private marriage with frau weber in Holland and writes to his father only that if he wishes to see him in his new life.
Then the scene changes and emperor is seen strolling on horses when Antonio salieri comes up there asking for the emperor’s concern about teaching his highness niece Elizabeth. So the emperor himself asks of herr Mozart. 
Then herr Mozart is again summoned up by the chamberlain palace and is asked to submit samples of his work against the committee for his selection as the teacher for his highness niece. Herr Mozart then rebukes that why there is any need to submit samples to the Italian ministers of the court for his selection.
Then in Holland frau weber exclaims that how would they manage if they he never got a job. So she herself goes to Antonio salieri home in italia. Saying that she herself come to Antonio salieri with samples of her husband herr Mozart for recommendations to the job at the emperors’ court. And she tells him that she never told him and she tells him to go through them now only. As she says that he needs that job eagerly…..he then gives her sweets. Salieri too then tells that he too was a small town person. She then tells him that she would like to keep them samples of his work at his house as originals and herr Mozart would dislike if he never founds them at home. 
Antonio salieri goes through them and in a hallucination for the music he had read is impressed by them. And then finds himself in admonition in constanza weber’s beauty and he slips. He then says that he would meeting emperor tomorrow and then he would recommend. But he asks for sexual favor from constanza weber if she wants her recommendation to be done. 
Then the next day came and constanza weber wife of herr Mozart really showed up. And she sleeps with Antonio salieri in a sexual promiscuity in a holy commune like. 
When constanze weber shows dissent upon realizing her sex act outside her marriage and Mozart comes to her not knowing what happened.
Salieri then prays to god in the church as he sees him in his afterlife that he would give harm to herr Mozart in his continuing life.
Salieri then meets the emperor and instead of recommending herr Mozart laments him that he molested his own music student pupil. 
Herr Mozart then comes to meet Antonio salieri and complains that some elbezenor was appointed instead of him and he was thought as a feign as a teacher. Antonio questions then if he was in need of money …..but as he was doing concerts. So herr Mozart asks him some shillings saying that he would put it to work and later he would make his fortune changed. And salieri tells him that he would be taken as a deserter. He then recommends herr Mozart to some landlord in Holland who had a daughter.
The landlord house is then a full of dogs and his wife gives him a small piano as to deride herr Mozart of his size. But herr Mozart enters the house and sits on a big piano in to impress his daughter or perhaps his dogs. Then the scene with herr Mozart tunes with the dogs….so herr Mozart fumes and leaves. He then finds into the Holland city…and its people. Then when he returns to his house at frau weber he is then surprised to see his father leopold at his house. His father comes after a long time and hugs him that why where is your wife doesn’t she feeds you? And wife too is in the bed so they then introduce to one another for the first time. Then the father asks of his caretakings and who takes care of the house. Herr Mozart then tells him how we lived here. His father then asks him if he had debts….but his son denies as he tell him that he was happy with his works.
His father leopold that she might be expecting. Then they travel to Bombay where they do shopping dresses and masks for a party. The party is then arranged at the queens palace at behind victoria terminus hall. Where many prince and princesses join the colorful party in a extragavanza. Then leopold asks in between that he wants him to come back to Salzburg. Herr Mozart then plays various musicians tunes as his skills for his infamous for….even salieri’s. There he first meets snikanedar. 
Salieri then makes statement that all were still fun poking at him even after years….
Then the music resounds that the ages have passed away and even the trees and leaves never remain the same again…..and time changes….we need to become older.
A new maidservant comes to live at their house. And argument erupts at the house. Then after six months Antonio salieri himself again summons the new maidservant to his house enquiring what exactly herr Mozart is upto? She tell him that he his working writing music and music…..
Herr Mozart then performs one performance in france kingdom in front of the emperor and queens. With east india company musicians…in 900 a.d. And the times seemed to have changed. And the maidservant returns to herr Mozart home where salieri is checking the house. And she tells him that out of seven gold made snuffboxes only one is now left. 
Then the salieri secretly takes out information that herr Mozart is working on a play in French in “marriage of Figaro” in marakeh in morocco seraglio in discussion with the Italian ministers of the Bombay victoria terminus court. 
Then kapelmeister bono and count rosini osenberg surprised to know that herr Mozart is again to his muse? French play of Figaro is banned by the emperor. 
Then the court again summons in the chamberlain that emperor questions that why marriage of Figaro was taken as subject as his new opera work to herr Mozart would be unsuitable…. And that would provoke many a people of the court? Herr Mozart thinks its just a comedy that would be of good entertain. Emperor then then tells that their people would be stirred over such piece of theatre act. And herr Mozart again excuses that his theme remains love as it is…..! He then explains the act in his own way that many people like two more than three four five join to the theatre act entertaining such as twenty individuals in a single act, not like a noise but with music it’s a perfect harmony….but court ministers say it would remain just a vulgar farce and his understanding of literature is in question. Refutes that why we I need to write elevated things like gods and legends. Baron van sweiton then argues that the elevated things are go on forever….
Herr Mozart then says something indescent that more people listen to the lofty things unless they would **** marbels?
Forgive me majesty that herr Mozart says that he is a vulgar man but he his music is not. Emperor says that you are a passionate man and kappelmeister bono praises him for his patience. 
So herr Mozart whats the hurry that I am being asked I am ready to give you just give me the opportunity permission….to perform at the seraglio…
He says that valet his measuring his grave that seems so small that perhaps seems to be the cradle for his newborn coming son…..
Then the scene changes….that herr Mozart is rehearsing….at the theatre at marakeh morocco. 
“chinwait…the agelate..wentin …..trentalk….for all the trent saying….for all the sleeping trenta and the dreams that you have invaded me……”
But the refutes still continues in between salieri instigated and count orsini Rosenberg takes him seriously…..that ballet score is banned by the emperor…
“But just face it….porformo just this, queen returns her love to you….parikristi ratna gunawarta dretna..ki javo sen javo…en late na…..”


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

continued....

So the herr director count orsini rosenberg comes in between the rehearsal and criticizes that emperor doesn’t want the ballet in this opera….and tears down the music pages.
Herr Mozart then runs to salieri in italia thinking that he might be of help to persuade the emperor and count orsini Rosenberg to reinstate the ballet score in the opera….
Then the next later days to everyone surprise the emperor and his ministers themselves take to seat in the ongoing rehearsal of herr Mozart opera. And see that the ballet play without music score and discuss who would like this mute play where no music is heard….salieri and kapelmeister bono too argue.
And emperor then agrees to reinstill the music score pages again as per herr Mozart in the ballet….and the ballet finally restored again…to everyones liking.
Then salieri again remembers in his after life the next 4th act of this opera play…..
“bonjour says I still adore you loro….that still hurts us in our souls…when I remembered u where u were? When I remembered you only memories remain…in remembering our stories….that this time never lies still…just like the waves of the sea…..in your silentness…..in deep perturbed in your sadness silentness…..”
And then the emperor yawned out of boringness, and salieri was laughing at the incidence that the opera was failing in public. But herr Mozart didn’t understood. 
So then Antonio salieri only stood for the 10th performance….taking herr Mozart place. And he performaned….”taking emperors clothes to the skies”
“ the mi lord help them take to reach the emperors’ new clothes….leave us in despair in to the stars…to the king….to the kingdom above…..”
In which Antonio salieri won accolades and wins many a hearts. So the emperor presents him a medal of honor agreed by many a musicians. And herr Mozart too gives him complimentes.
Then when herr Mozart returns to Holland…he sees constanze sitting with two guests messengers at home. She interrupts that your father is dead.
So herr Mozart and constanza weber family and friends reach marine lines grave the next day for they want to attend the funeral of his father leopold in Bombay.
And then the morgue men are laying the body of his dead father into the coffin into the grave a mass comes to into reinsurgence. 
The souls crypt keeper in portugal above ….“bonjour is this your dead state….do I instigate that you need to enter above and release ur soul….when I ever met before? You were like behaving on your own…like a leopold like soviet navy man….oh forgive or it would break my will….hermal now you have nowhere to go…..or I would show you your place and zat…...when you gave away and you measure your own mending ways…..thus who wait for you hard at this every hour……thus I ask forgivenesss…..thus ashalt oh good oh lord….as per lord that you have been told……thus by as you say till you go back……thus till you go by …..is there any place hell as mine…..kindly let me enter….no! no! no! till you repent…..and the argument continues……when the times have already gone by……you would go abide by your own community……till you return to hell…….”
And hell creatures arrives….!
And leopold soul rests in peace in the grave….
Herr Mozart then resettles in bombay india only in churchgate in front of eros cinema with his wife and theatre of the world. Then Antonio salieri comes to know about this that herr Mozart has taken a new home so he wears a garb of a two faceted death messenger and knocks at herr mozart’s door. When herr Mozart opens that Antonio salieri doesn’t reveals his identity but says he is a local well wisher to his works and wants him herr Mozart to write a death requiem mass for the graves. So for to start his work he gives herr Mozart a token of money shillings of gold. Herr Mozart agrees to him and the black dressed death messenger leaves.
Antonio salieri in his after life says that herr Mozart was touched by gods powers….
The scene then changes that shikaneder arranges a play for the poor nomadic gypsy settlers of the whites Christian village of powai village lake in Bombay. 
“a white knight in metal armour as don Giovanni as chided play to make fun that he now invaded poor villages of unknown people. White women say that when knight was looking back, the seven dwarfs of the play one jumps behind and stucks his head inside the horse’s ***. When they pull him out, he brings all the horse’s meal out….leave me a horse my ghalib as I deplore my heart…..save me a zionis zevar and save us all of them gold….kill me kill me kill me…….we have to just make a horse stew. I am sick of that stew…..leave me a piece my harlem as I deplore my heart…..lopolelos from hell prestismo…..and many a magical shows …..when our hearts bonjour with you…and thus azad hua peace…..!!!”
So in the VIP seat is seated in old age herr Mozart with constanza with their ten year old son. And shikanedar takes the theater from him now and sings his own praises. And how he would make better. And all constanza weber thinks about money only.
In the next scene Antonio salieri and baron von sweiton meet one another saying that the theatre days are coming to over now….
Herr Mozart woes continues still and he now again revisit the old baron of dogs asking him to lend him some money but he too denies him….
Herr Mozart finds himself loosing sleep and working at his requiem mass. And knocks on the door constanze weber wakes him up and opens the door. Instead of salieri its shikaneder….appears sees him working on death mass. Shikaneder now criticizes him and his wife only that he nowdays doesn’t sees to the theater and instead works on some worst works. 
Even the maid servant runs away meeting salieri that she has had left the job as herr Mozart seems to have gone mad…..writing an opera.
And herr Mozart seems to be having fits and then really the death messenger black masked clad salieri arrives and asks him if he is working as he has told him or not?
Then constanze seeing this situation that her marriage too seems now failing as she thinks herr Mozart is now drunk all the time…..and she asks if he wants her or not?
Herr Mozart wastes now most of his time with whores with shikaneder….and finds his wife and son missing at home. He then goes to his mother in law in England.
Frau weber….laments that you only were creator of your own misery…..
Herr Mozart again comes back to Bombay theatre to manage some of his choral works of victoria theatres of east india company….
“ is this our home too ? return to peace forever the symphony forever….when god does see as blood… when our ancestory is at our back….burns the pictures…...does my fathers’ care….”
And herr Mozart is ageing and not well.
“A sweet heart all a pretty little wife his papa gave it all he wished, a hilling billing lovely thee by most tasty little dish…and then would be eating and drinking…..the wisdom would all be mine….a woman much better than wine…”
At opera at metro theatre…..
And herr Mozart has fallen and antonio salieri sees it. And takes attendants to pick him herr Mozart to local doctor for medication in a horse carriage.
“papagena….please me would be mine forever please come to me my little love…”( and the Bombay opera continues without him)
Herr Mozart then is resting at his house and Antonio salieri revisits him and asks his well being. Antonio salieri finds surprise that herr mozart’s wife and children have left him. Just then knocks on the door and herr Mozart thinks in his frightfull knightmares that two masked death messenger has arrived and asks salieri to say ask money if he would be him. And salieri himself opens the door and its shikanedar giving him 200 shillings gold. Salieri then outsmarts him that it was death messenger only who went passed asking him if he finished the death requiem mass and gave him shillings 100.
Herr Mozart then thinking again salieri as innocent asks him if he could write the remaining the death mass requiem.
At the Salzburg palace somewhere constanze is remembering herr Mozart yearning to be with him again….
Herr Mozart then dictates music death mass requiem from his bed….to salieri…..
“ confutatis maledictis….malesacremosadictis…..
Perhaps these were the times when napoleon Bonaparte attacked Bombay with his navy. And the navy vessels with cannons battled the waves at the sea and time…..
Thus death touches to the valors who served the east india company sailors and to the survivors….”
And on the other side constanze weber travels with her son to meet herr Mozart in a horsewagon.
When she arrives herr Mozart is going to die and salieri appearing in foolishness not knowing anything pretention sleeping in his son’s cradle. And constanze weber seeing the pages of the mass requiem sees suspicious and argues salieri to leave her house. 
And wolfgang finally takes his last breath in this despicable dirty acting selfish world. 
And they again lay him as a commoner in a local grave that even in death he finds no peace…..and only few who mourns at his death…..!
Salieri now finds again in his after life remembering and confessions to the father….he now instead says to the padre only that he would tell his name recommend to the above lord …..and mediocrity is everywhere….is the last excuse he says….saying that god would still absolve all the sinners united in a afterlife.

p.s.- so don't you think that 850 a.d. is the same as 1600 a.d. and 1600 a.d. is the same as 2000 a.d. ....!!!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

_Amadeus in Bollywood! _


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Dude you've got way too much time on your hands...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Bellbotom, good to see you again. Been a while.
I always enjoyed your "dreamscapes"

Cheers, 
Jos


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> p.s.- so don't you think that 850 a.d. is the same as 1600 a.d. and 1600 a.d. is the same as 2000 a.d. ....!!!


Funny enuff, no. But I enjoyed reading all that...


----------

